# Sprinkler Turn-on Problems.



## Colorado Wells (May 16, 2019)

I turned on my sprinklers for the summer, and when I turned the water on to the system the first two zones both came on automatically, without actually turning them on at the control box. When I manually advanced to zone 3, the first two zones shut off but no water came out of the third zone.

Any idea how I can get this solved, or where to start?


----------



## Colorado Wells (May 16, 2019)

I have unplugged and reset the system (disconnected the battery backup), no change. I turned the water on with all the power disconnected, and zones 1 and 2 still popped up as the water pressure hit the zones.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You might need to check for a short circuit at the valve box. The controller sends 24v to the solenoids. Since zone 1 and 2 are flowing until you switch to another zone, I'm guessing something is turning the zones on. It was working last year, right? Any changes since last year? Was it winterized?


----------



## Colorado Wells (May 16, 2019)

It was winterized. 1 and 2 work without any power at all to the box, so I'm going to check to see if they were manually opened when I had it winterized.


----------



## Colorado Wells (May 16, 2019)

Looks like the solenoids for zones 1 and 2 were manually opened when it was winterized in the fall (I paid to have that done). Closing them resolved the issue.


----------

